# Inside is christmas tree



## RinconPhoto (Jan 15, 2010)

I was breaking my christmas tree to burn it and when i seen how the inside looked like this I had to take a picture ... Hope you like :blushing:


----------



## AgentAustin (Jan 15, 2010)

I wish more was in focus.


----------



## RinconPhoto (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh ok ... Thanks


----------



## dak1b (Jan 16, 2010)

i like the idea...def. has potential just needs a bigger focus point on the subject.


----------



## RinconPhoto (Jan 17, 2010)

dak1b said:


> i like the idea...def. has potential just needs a bigger focus point on the subject.


 

Thanks man ...


----------

